# Salzhering



## aali (22. April 2002)

Hallihallo,

aus aktuellem Anlass  bin ich gerade damit beschäftigt, eine Handvoll Heringe zu verarbeiten. Ein paar hab ich gebraten, ein paar eingefroren, ein paar sauer eingelegt ... und ein paar wollte ich jetzt zu Salzheringen machen.

Ein Bekannter erklärte mir das wie folgt:

eine Lage Hering (ganz lassen), eine Handvoll Salz drüber und einen Hering aufschneiden
dann die nächste Lage uswusf.

Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Salzhering? Muss das sein mit dem Aufschneiden?

Was macht Ihr so aus Euern Heringen?


----------



## Arbeiteraal (22. April 2002)

Im Prinzip ist das schon richtig, was Dir gesagt wurde.
Der Hering muss ja erstmal gepökelt werden.
Mit dem Aufschneiden von einem Hering habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was das soll.
Ich nehme meine, sofern sie nicht geräuchert werden sollen, immer aus.

Ich mache das immer das wie folgt:

1 Lage Hering
1 Lage Salz
1 Lage Hering
usw, usw

Zum Salzen nehme ich immer Pökelsalz.
Die Fische lasse ich dann 3-15 Stunden ziehen (kommt drauf an, wie der Hering weiter verarbeitet werden soll. Ein anständiger Matjes muss ja doch etwas salziger sein.).
Nach dem Salzen (Pökeln) lege ich die Heringe noch so 2-3 Stunden in klares Wasser, um diese zu wässern.
Und wenn dieses geschehen ist, dann kann es mit der Weiterverarbeitung weitergehen.
Aber vorsicht mit dem Salzen, denn ein geräucherter Hering schmeckt nicht mehr gut, wenn er versalzen ist.



Gruss Arbeiteraal


----------



## Klausi (23. April 2002)

Muß ich das nächste mal Testen, habe ich auch noch nicht gemacht.

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## aali (23. April 2002)

Danke Arbeiteraal 

Hab mich jetzt für die einfachste Variante entschieden und die Fische einfach Lage für Lage gesalzen.
Die Sache mit dem Aufschneiden? Tja, ich weiss auch nicht, konnte mir mein Bekannter auch nicht erklären, aber das erübrigt sich ja soweit, dass eh so 4-5 Heringe am Bauch >kaputt< gegangen sind 
Sollte es gänzlich schief gegangen sein und nicht mehr schmecken, sag ich hier auf jeden Fall bescheid.

Aber erstmal müssen die sauer eingelegten dran glauben... mjamm-mjamm.........

Guten Appetit


----------



## chippog (24. April 2002)

richtiger salzhering, wie er in schweden hergestellt wird, muss ungefähr vier wochen reifen. man nehme grobes(!) kochsalz(!, kein pökelsalz!! wieso extra nitrit an den fisch? und kein meeressalz, das konserviert nicht!) und ganze (sind glaube ich besser) oder auch ausgenommene, enthauptete heringe von mindestens zweihundert gramm gewicht, weil die nicht so zäh werden wie kleiner. abwechselnd salz fisch salz fisch und am schluss wieder salz. nach vier wochen können dann die ersten getestet werden. dazu werden sie gewässert und nach den entsprechenden rezepten eingelegt. hier in schweden werden die gewässerten auch einfach gebraten, allerdings nur noch von alten leuten... (viiieeel bier...). das mit dem bauch aufschneiden könnte ich mir so vorstellen, dass die enzyme im fisch besser rauskommen um den reifungsprozess zu beschleunigen? thomas?? weitere fragen? chippog


----------



## havkat (24. April 2002)

......und den gewässerten Salzhering dann filetieren und leicht und nicht zu warm räuchern = Lachshering

Schmatz, sabber!


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

@havkat... und sehr viel bier?!!!


----------

